# [Essentials] Sega Master System *NEW*



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2010)

This is the new and updated *Sega Master System-Essentials* topic.​
The layout will be about the same as ever and the rules are:


			
				Rules by Dice said:
			
		

> *If there is a game already on the list that you think should not be there let me know and it'll have a point removed* (so if there are more negative than positive votes then the game will be removed entirely off the list).
> 
> *You may also recommend some more games in a future post* but: (1) you must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and (2) you must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.


All games will be sorted alphabetically as I decided that I won't show the exact number of votes for each game.




Essential Games [10+ votes]








Recommended Games [5+ votes]
Alex Kidd in Miracle World
Phantasy Star
Sonic the Hedgehog
Wonder Boy III - The Dragon's Trap
Wonder Boy in Monster Land








Noteworthy Games [3+ votes]
Asterix
Double Dragon
Fantasy Zone
Fantasy Zone II - The Tears of Opa-Opa
Golden Axe
Michael Jackson's Moonwalker
R-Type
Shinobi
Sonic the Hedgehog 2








Other Games [<3 votes]
Action Fighter
After Burner
Alex Kidd - The Lost Stars
Alex Kidd in Shinobi World
Altered Beast
Aztec Adventure - The Golden Road to Paradise
Battle Out Run
California Games
Captain Silver
Castle of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse
Choplifter
Cloud Master
Cosmic Spacehead
Deep Duck Trouble
Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine
Final Bubble Bobble
Ghost House
Ghostbusters
Golden Axe Warrior
Golvellius - Valley of Doom
Great Baseball
Hang-On
Krusty's Fun House
Legend of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse
Lemmings
Mickey's Ultimate Challenge
Mortal Kombat
Mortal Kombat 2
My Hero
Ninja, The
Ninja Gaiden
Operation Wolf
OutRun
Penguin Land
Populous
Power Strike
Power Strike 2
Prince of Persia
Psycho Fox
Renegade
Road Rash
Solomon no Kagi - Oujo Rihita no Namida
Sonic Blast
Sonic Chaos
Sonic Spinball
Space Harrier
Spider Man
Spy vs. Spy
Street Fighter 2
Streets of Rage
Teddy Boy
WWF Wrestlemania Steel Cage Challenge
Wonder Boy
Wonder Boy in Monster World
Zillion
Zillion II








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Last updated on 2010-06-27 - post 6
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Special thanks to Destructobot, Bitbyte and dice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Keep voting guys, don't forget about the other essentials lists and most of all: have fun playing the games listed here.*

P.S.: Constructive criticism is always welcome!


----------



## YayMii (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm voting for R-Type and Power Strike 1.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd like to add:

Asterix
Sonic the Hedgehog
Wonder Boy in Monsterland

Also: list updated.


----------



## rich333 (Apr 1, 2010)

which was that Asterix game with the bonus levels as Dogmatix jumping around on diffrent coloured bubbles? - There was more than 1 asterix game from memory. That one was an awsome game....

also 1 vote for "Action Fighter" (the one where you turn into different stuff, like car, bike, plane, etc..)

& another for "Battle OutRun" (far better than the regular OutRun)

& also "California Games" (still tring to get a 10.0 in Surfing, best was 9.8) - I think this is better than the NES, MegaDrive or any other versions.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2010)

rich333 said:
			
		

> which was that Asterix game with the bonus levels as Dogmatix jumping around on diffrent coloured bubbles? - There was more than 1 asterix game from memory. That one was an awsome game....
> 
> also 1 vote for "Action Fighter" (the one where you turn into different stuff, like car, bike, plane, etc..)
> & another for "Battle OutRun" (far better than the regular OutRun)


It's the one called Asterix only (link to boxart). The others were "Asterix and the Secret Mission" and "Asterix and the Great Rescue" (according to GoodSMS 3.13).

edit: list updated / missed one of the asterix games


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Krusty's Fun House
i remember playing that hours on end haha


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

list updated


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't see Psychic World on this list; AMAZING SMS game.


----------



## xist (Jul 11, 2011)

Ys The Vanished Omens
Golvellius
Wonderboy 3 The Dragon's Trap
Wonderboy in Monster Land
R Type
Land Of Illusion
Fantasy Zone II
Sonic The Hedgehog
Powerstrike
Alex Kidd in Miracle World
Phantasy Star

(Plus i enjoyed the Light Gun game Rescue Mission and of course the Snail Maze for it's jaunty tune).


----------



## drwaxx79 (Dec 18, 2011)

Phantasy Star
Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap
R Type
Golvellius
Maze Hunter 3D
Shinobi
Fantasy Zone


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (May 22, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden - Sega Master System


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (May 22, 2012)

Sonic The Hedgehog 2 
Alex Kidd in Shinobi World
Lucky Dime Caper
Shinobi
Sonic The Hedgehog


----------



## Whyat (Dec 21, 2012)

Ren and stimpy

Sonic 1


----------



## Vipera (Mar 18, 2014)

Alex Kidd in Miracle World
Wonder Boy in Monster Land
Cloud Master


----------



## Ergo (Mar 18, 2014)

Psycho Fox
Golvellius
Land of Illusion
Donald Duck Lucky Dime Caper
Ninja Gaiden
Fantasy Zone
Fantasy Zone II 
Space Harrier 3D
Phantasy Star
Ghouls N Ghosts
Powerstrike
Wonder Boy in Monster Land
R-Type
Wonder Boy 3
Alien Syndrome
Dragon Crystal


----------



## Pleng (Mar 18, 2014)

Alex Kidd in Shinobi World
Sonic 1
Road Rash
Micky Mouse and Castle of Illusion
Micky Mouse Land of Illusion


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 23, 2016)

+1 sonic the hedgehog


----------



## elmoemo (Jan 28, 2017)

Alex Kidd in miracle world
Sonic
Sonic 2
Golden axe 
Streets of rage


----------



## SG6000 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'd like to vote for:

- Alex Kidd in Miracle World
- Kenseiden
- The Ninja
- Power Strike
- Power Strike II
- Fantasy Zone
- Fantasy Zone II: The Tears of Ops Opa
- Phantasy Star
- Wonder Boy in Monsterland
- R-Type
- Psycho Fox
- Machine Gun Joe
- Wonder Boy
- Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap
- Shinobi
- Rastan


----------



## Lychees09 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sonic
Sonic 2
Sonic 3
Strider
World of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck


----------



## deltax5 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sega mastersystem was my first system. It was always in my life.
I liked the wonder boy games,  Shinobi, Ranbo first blood, the ninja, bombraid and space harrier (I just got space harrier recently and wish i always had it.). I got a bunch other games but those are the one's that I remember the most.


----------



## asper (Jul 2, 2017)

Y's


----------



## eldontyrell (Sep 7, 2017)

SMS was full of good games ...

My personal all times favorites:

Golden Axe Warrior (underrated ?)
Wonder Boy III
Psycho Fox
Y's
Golvellius
Phantasy Star
Wonder Boy in Monster Land
R-Type
Kenseiden
Captain Silver
Zillion (II)
California Games
Alex Kidd in Shinobi World
Spellcaster


----------



## Lemmingz (Oct 6, 2018)

Wonderboy in monster land
Alex kid in miracle world


----------



## StiNKy (Oct 6, 2018)

Alex Kid in Miracle World
California Games
California Games 2
Astro Warrior
Spy Vs Spy
Wonderboy III
Sonic 2
Asterix
Bonanza Bros.


----------



## Jumpman_DK (Aug 20, 2019)

Alien 3
Bubble Bobble
California Games 1
Choplifter
Double Dragon 
Impossible Mission 
Lemmings 1
Marble Madness 
Megumi Rescue
Ninja Gaiden 
Olympic Gold - Barcelona '92 
Power Strike 2 
Rainbow Islands 
Rampage 
Sonic Chaos 
Super Space Invaders 
The Incredible Hulk 
Wonder Boy 1


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 20, 2019)

Wonderboy 3 has to be the quintessential for the SMS


----------



## raxadian (Nov 7, 2019)

I own a working Master System and in fact it was my first ever videogame console.

Alex Kidd in Shinobi World
Aztec Adventure - The Golden Road to Paradise
Hang-On


----------

